# 2015 Propel Advanced SL0 ordered



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi guys first post here. Just placrd my order for the bike with my LBS yesterday. Told me i should take delivery within 2-4 weeks. Test rode this and the Cervelo S5 and Foil but was most impressed with the Giant. This will be my first Giant btw. My current ride is a Look 695 and a 25 year old Colnago. The TRP brake issue has been addressed by Giant btw asper my LBS. I had always wanted the Propel since it first came out but hated the blah paint job. The new 2015 has totally new colors that are just awesome. Can't wait 

Chris


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Congratulations!! Don't forget to post some pictures.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

​i really like the color scheme. Giant's is finally doing well with their colors, i guess that Pearl Izumi guy they hired has finally add some splash. 

I really lik the SL2


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

True! IIRC they also have an orange one, a white ala ZXRS, black with red, blue, one thats like the Bianchi color, and the one i chose which is black with white and blue


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Sad day. LBS called me to notify the earliest they can deliver MIGHT be Sept. Now he is offering me an all black one which he will upgrade to Di2 at a slightly lower price. Sounds tempting to me but really love the new color scheme


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Wait for what you want. It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

kukula said:


> Sad day. LBS called me to notify the earliest they can deliver MIGHT be Sept. Now he is offering me an all black one which he will upgrade to Di2 at a slightly lower price. Sounds tempting to me but really love the new color scheme


Yeah I would wait. An all black one is the sl1 from 2014 and the one I'm currently riding which has been upgraded to di2, one piece aero bar/stem and sprint shifters. They reduced the prices on all 2014 models so probably why they want to sell it.


Heck if you want I'll gladly sell you my 2014 at a reduced price lol.

I'm this close to buying the 2015 sl2 and stripping it and moving my di2 and other components over. Have always wanted a white bike.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. And yea you're right r1lee it's the sl1. My LBS will simply upgrade everything to sl0 spec. About the only good thing is they insanely good price he is offering. Although he did admit he doesn't have any money on it. Apparently he said the bike is a gift from Giant for selling a lot of bikes lol. Guess I'll wait for the 15 then. And yea that white sl2 looks slick. Reminds me of the Time ZXRS VIP edition. Go for it lol

Chris


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

kukula said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. And yea you're right r1lee it's the sl1. My LBS will simply upgrade everything to sl0 spec. About the only good thing is they insanely good price he is offering. Although he did admit he doesn't have any money on it. Apparently he said the bike is a gift from Giant for selling a lot of bikes lol. Guess I'll wait for the 15 then. And yea that white sl2 looks slick. Reminds me of the Time ZXRS VIP edition. Go for it lol
> 
> Chris


I work part time for a lbs. so I know what the costs are, I'll gladly tell you if you are getting a good deal or not. Just PM me.


----------

